# Dps1 anyone get any offers



## Supermom22 (Aug 30, 2017)

I signed up and was accepted two weeks ago 
I still have not received any offers 
How can I change my area or increase my chances to get offers
Thanks


----------



## Crispies (Aug 25, 2017)

Off-topic: But,how long did you have to wait on the waiting list?

I believe you have to look for blocks. I'm not sure,I'm still on the waiting list.


----------



## Supermom22 (Aug 30, 2017)

Crispies said:


> Off-topic: But,how long did you have to wait on the waiting list?
> 
> I believe you have to look for blocks. I'm not sure,I'm still on the waiting list.


There are no blocks being offered


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Supermom22 said:


> There are no blocks being offered


There most likely are, you just aren't fast enough. :/


----------



## Supermom22 (Aug 30, 2017)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> There most likely are, you just aren't fast enough. :/


Are you in this area it's a new area they just started with 
I keep checking the app and there are never any offers



Crispies said:


> Off-topic: But,how long did you have to wait on the waiting list?
> 
> I believe you have to look for blocks. I'm not sure,I'm still on the waiting list.


It was about two months from the time I applied until I got accepted 
But it's three weeks and not one offer


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

No but blocks in my area literally are gone the second they post them. Been that way for most areas. People get into the code of the app and take blocks almost instantly


----------



## Supermom22 (Aug 30, 2017)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> No but blocks in my area literally are gone the second they post them. Been that way for most areas. People get into the code of the app and take blocks almost instantly


Thanks


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Supermom22 said:


> Thanks


No problem. Good luck to you


----------

